# Amber hide a ways



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Who makes amber hide a way bulbs? Most kits I am finding are clear.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Try strobesnmore.com


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Whelen has them.


----------



## Dustin24 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Have a set for sale.*

I have a set of 2 Whelen Vertex Hideaways in Amber for 130.00 shipped. I also can get really good deals on most whelen products.

Thanks

Dustin Glisson


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Dustin24;768018 said:


> I have a set of 2 Whelen Vertex Hideaways in Amber for 130.00 shipped. I also can get really good deals on most whelen products.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dustin Glisson


No thanks, I am not interested in the vertex led's, my friend had them and got rid of them just as fast because they weren't bright enough. He replaced them with 90 watt amber hideaways and they were way brighter.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Go to sirennet.com You can choose your strobe color.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Dustin24;768018 said:


> I have a set of 2 Whelen Vertex Hideaways in Amber for 130.00 shipped. I also can get really good deals on most whelen products.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dustin Glisson


Dustin, I am interested in the leds. can you send me some pics of them to 
[email protected], Thanks

Ryan


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

just because they are brighter they are not better. i have a set of vertex in my truck in the front turn signals they are just as bright as the strobe ones


----------



## Dustin24 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Less draw*

And strobes have nearly three time the power draw over LED's and LED's dont get nearly as hot in the lenses.

I think that placement is everything with a LED Hideaway. You need as much of the reflector to catch the light as possible.

I have installed and sold hundreds of sets of these to Police, Fire and Municipalities with nothing but compliments.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Dustin24;768232 said:


> And strobes have nearly three time the power draw over LED's and LED's dont get nearly as hot in the lenses.
> 
> I think that placement is everything with a LED Hideaway. You need as much of the reflector to catch the light as possible.
> 
> I have installed and sold hundreds of sets of these to Police, Fire and Municipalities with nothing but compliments.


so you are basically saying the strobes are better.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

*Vertex leds*


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;768289 said:


> so you are basically saying the strobes are better.


he is saying, the leds are better.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Fourbycb;768306 said:


>


My friends were not even close to that in brightness. His were about half as bright, and I am positive they were Whelen Vertex. He had them installed by a local whelen dealer that sets up police cars in the area.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Dustin24;768018 said:


> I have a set of 2 Whelen Vertex Hideaways in Amber for 130.00 shipped. I also can get really good deals on most whelen products.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dustin Glisson


Email me @ [email protected] I might go with the vertex led's


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

The bad thing with the strobes is the flash back when its snowing. It can drive you nut while plowing. With the LED's flash back doesn't really happen. LED"s also last longer


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

WOODY367;768877 said:


> The bad thing with the strobes is the flash back when its snowing. It can drive you nut while plowing. With the LED's flash back doesn't really happen. LED"s also last longer


This is true but if you have a 2 switch system you can shut the front off when not needed and run just your rear strobes.:waving:


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

murphyslaw;768307 said:


> he is saying, the leds are better.


Yeah I re read it. I miss read it the first time. SORRY EVERYONE!


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

apik1;767567 said:


> Who makes amber hide a way bulbs? Most kits I am finding are clear.


i have 2 amber tubes and a few clear. along with cables and a isp94 whelen stobe supply. i have pics either i can email to who ever is interested. make me an offer...

thanks


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

chuckraduenz;769401 said:


> i have 2 amber tubes and a few clear. along with cables and a isp94 whelen stobe supply. i have pics either i can email to who ever is interested. make me an offer...
> 
> thanks


Not to hyjack to much but where is eden valley? I know I have heard of it but can't place it.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

where hwy 22 and hwy 55 meet. or by kimball, litchfield, paynsville, richmond area.

chuck


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

chuckraduenz;769493 said:


> where hwy 22 and hwy 55 meet. or by kimball, litchfield, paynsville, richmond area.
> 
> chuck


Chuck how long are the cables. Shoot me an email with pics. [email protected]


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

ok. the cable lengths i have are:

21'

20' x 2

15' x 4

16'

22'

24'

thanks


----------

